# Does anyone know of a ship that looks like this?



## sandy1000 (Feb 10, 2010)

Does anyone know of a ship that looks like this? Does it resemble a particular ship or is it too crude insofar as it's bridge / deckhouse is concerned to be plausible?

Opinions appreciated.


----------



## Boatman25 (May 17, 2010)

Reminds me of a Lakes steamer rather than a deep sea steamer


----------



## uncle al (Dec 1, 2007)

sandy1000 said:


> Does anyone know of a ship that looks like this? Does it resemble a particular ship or is it too crude insofar as it's bridge / deckhouse is concerned to be plausible?
> 
> Opinions appreciated.


i do believe the cross channel ferry `donagal`(sunk 1st w.war) was built with the mast in front of the wheelhouse(==D)


----------



## Trevorw (Jun 5, 2006)

uncle al said:


> i do believe the cross channel ferry `donagal`(sunk 1st w.war) was built with the mast in front of the wheelhouse(==D)


Nothing like this one, but if you look at today's Gallery, you'll see "Irish Willow" and she's got her mast in front of the wheelhouse!
You could be right about "Donegal" though, if you zoom in, just before it goes out of focus, the name looks very much like that!


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

There were scores of ships with a mast close to the face of the bridge
and four masted as Irish Willow.
The were built for the Baltic timber trade and flew the ensigns of Baltic
countries..
Also many of that type were built for the MOWT during WW2.
Stan


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

The disposition of the ports would indicate the model is not an accurate copy of a real ship. The vertical distance between the two rows of midship ports are too close, compare it with the height of the handrails on the deck above. The ports overlooking the for'd hatch are at a different height ?. Peculiar port arrangement to say the least.


----------



## joebuckham (Apr 1, 2005)

sandy1000 said:


> Does anyone know of a ship that looks like this? Does it resemble a particular ship or is it too crude insofar as it's bridge / deckhouse is concerned to be plausible?
> 
> Opinions appreciated.


after much manipulation of the eyeballs and use of my trusty see bigger scope i reckon her name is diogenes and according to miramar ship index she was a passenger cargo ship of 12341 tons, built by harland and wolff in 1922 for g.thompson & co.aberdeen line(Thumb)


----------



## joebuckham (Apr 1, 2005)

further to the ship in question she changed to s.s.& a as mataroa 1926 but still owned by g. robinson. judging by the picture in the old picture gallery the model was made from memory with a lot of artistic license used


----------



## sandy1000 (Feb 10, 2010)

It appears that it was modelled on the SS Diogenes of 1923. The model maker made 28 large ship models between his ages of 65 and 80. This was in the 1960s and 1970s. Most of them are slightly fanciful or not quite right as representations of actual ships. However they are quite appealing in their own way and they are possibly more works of folk art, similar to naive paintings in effect than being attempts to be accurate scale models. The Diogenes is a typical example - lifeboats and railings/stanchions grossly out of scale, huge gallery windows facing the bow, the bridge with no sideways vision or access to the sides of the ship and with the view from the bridge ahead interfered with by passengers etc. But on the water I imagine it would conjure up feelings of vibrancy and enjoyment . 

The tug boat, shown at the start of this reply, is another of this modelmaker's work and is in the same category. Vaguely similar to tug boats out of Seattle it is 6 feet long and has a massive model twin cyilinder steam engine. But is it nautically plausible? More in the nature of fantasy I would think.


----------

